# pooping all over me



## doxielover (Apr 2, 2012)

I recently got two male rats. I used to have rats but I have not had any in 11 years. My boy is about 5 weeks old. When I try to hold him he continually poops all over me. When I first take him out I put him on a paper towel so he pees and poops a few times. He will sit on my shoulder under my shirt and just sits there. Problem is everytime he moves he poops and it is pretty gross. I don't remember this being such a big issue when I had rats before. My sons who is a week older does not poop like mine. Any tricks or is this something that goes away?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Rats will poop when they are nervous and scared. Once he gets more used to you and calms down it will end. You just gotta give it time lol. 

I would wait on having him sit on your shoulder just yet lol eww. But you can take him out in a controlled area like a bed, chair, table top, bathub, etc... and lay down a towel. Just sit and talk to him and pet him until he learns you and the big world around you are not so scary. You could also get a bonding pouch/bag though if he is pooping it might get him all messy too. 

All rats are different too. My girl Willow like never had this issue but Sookie would poop quite a bit at first. Like after a few days maybe a week she was fine.

Just make sure to keep up interaction with them daily to build up the bond.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

I have gotten rats recently and I find myself covered in pee and poop I think they just arent used to me. A few select times they are fine the only problem for me is my dryer just broke so I can wash my pee/poop clothes. But yeah just give it sometime and I bet they will be fine.


----------



## doxielover (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. The bonding pouch sounds like a good idea. I have tried treats yogurt but he does not take anything from me. Glad to know it will hopefully lessen with time it is quite disgusting.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree, it will decrease with time. My new babes pooped up a storm at first. Now at 3 or 4 month it has been much less if even at all.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

my male still poops on me but its alot less and its if he doesnt get a potty break in his cage or litter box lol


----------



## doxielover (Apr 2, 2012)

I had always had females before maybe they don't do it as much.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Naw I bet its the same. Oh helpful tip: have pet stain removers on hand, you have no idea how useful I find this. (I let my rats roam the floor sometimes and furniture)
Good luck!


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope, my female poops everywhere and wont take treats either XD haha. Sounds like typical nervousness


----------



## doxielover (Apr 2, 2012)

I put a towl down and let him roam. He pooped less but pretty much stayed on the opposite end of the couch. My son's on the other hand hung around me the whole time.


----------

